# Raleigh Rush Hour Pro build



## Infamous (Sep 21, 2006)

I just built up my first track bike and thought I'd share pics in case anyone is interested. Just got out to the SD velodrome for the first time last weekend - what a blast! Although the frame is made in China, the quality looks pretty good, and it's really stiff.










I've since pulled the bars back a bit so that the drops are more horizontal - it's hard to tell where to start with these "ergo" bars, but they feel pretty good. Also, tubulars with DA hubs are on their way - can't wait!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Looks good*

Are you gonna race at the SD Velodrome? I'm building up a Leader 735TR track bike myself. What kind of tubular tires are you gonna use?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

that bike looks great! what gearing are you running? give us some more specs on the parts too. 

tub's are the only way to go on the track. they are a colossal PITA to mount, but it's worth the effort. i run Tufo S3 Pro's and they have been great. plenty quick and hella durable. and they are not as expensive as some of the others I've seen. 

www.worldclasscycles.com is where i get most of my track stuff.


----------



## Infamous (Sep 21, 2006)

Glad you guys like it! And, yes, I'll be racing in SD a little bit, but I'm up in OC so I'll probably have to split my time between SD and ADT.

The tubulars I'm building aren't anything too fancy (yet!). I'll be running DA 32H hubs, Velocity Pro Elite rims, and Wheelsmith 14/15g spokes in a 3x. I think I'm going to use Continental Sprinters or Competition tires.

As far as other parts... 
-Reynolds Ouzo Pro Track fork
-Campy headset
-Dura-Ace cranks (170mm) & BB
-Shimano HG chain (3/32)
-Easton EC90 carbon bars
-Easton EC70 carbon stem
-Dura-Ace seatpost
-SDG Bel-air seat with cro-mo rails (apparently ti can be too flexie for the track)
-Current wheels are Mavic CXP33s with Suzue hubs (hand-me-downs from Jamie Staff, so there is some GOOD mojo on there!) and cheap Vredestein tires (these are just training wheels)
- Ultegra pedals, but I have some DA-7700s with straps and just need to find some shoes that are SPD-R before I can run them.

Current gearing is 50x15, which everyones says is a good gear for getting started. But I'll be changing that a bit depending on what I'm doing. And, I'd like to switch over to 1/8" stuff once I get going since it will be compatible with what everyone else uses)

This track stuff is fun and addicting!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Cool build. I didn't know Easton made those bars w/ the ergo drop, interesting. Carbon on a track bike still sketches me out but it's cool to see more people using them.


----------



## Infamous (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, the carbon does seem a bit dicey, but it really seems like strong stuff. The forks and the bars are not the typical carbon products you'd see on a road bike. If I can pull hard enough to break bars, then I'm doing something right! (Plus, I'm only 170lbs!)


----------

